# Ammonium-iron (ii) sulphate-6-hydrate



## estremadoyro

Hola,

Pueden ayudarme con esta traducción:

AMMONIUM-IRON (II) SULPHATE-6-HYDRATE

Muchas gracias,


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Mi química está un poco oxidada (). Podría ser:

Sulfato de Amonio Ferroso Hexahidratado, o mejor:
Sulfato 6-Hidrato de Hierro II y Amonio ​

​​​​​​​Fe(NH4)2(SO4)2 - 6H2O​


----------



## estremadoyro

Pacosancas,

Mil gracias por tu ayuda !


----------



## MHCKA

Me suena bien sulfato ferroso de amonio hexahidratado... pero esto es atendiendo a la fonética. 

¿Qué es lo que está hidratado de la sal?


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Creo que la sal va acomplejada con 6 moléculas de agua.


----------



## MHCKA

Siento también que mi química está oxidada, jajajaja

Entonces es una sal compleja que está hidratada... específicamente es lo que se conoce como sal de Mohr [me parece que el paréntesis con le dos romano en la referencia está de más pues está mezclando la nomenclatura IUPAC con el nombre común]...


----------



## Ilialluna

No creo que esté de más, porque tiene que distinguir entre las valencias 2 y 3 del hierro. Si no recuerdo mal (mi química ya está también oxidorreducida), si no se especifica la valencia, se alude por defecto a la valencia superior, y en este caso en vez de ferroso se entendería como férrico.
Un saludo.


----------



## MHCKA

Mi punto es que en nomenclatura común la terminación -oso se aplica a los menores números de oxidación, mientras que la terminación -ico, al mayor:

si dices ferroso, se refiere al menor número de oxidación (II) de la nomenclatura IUPAC.
si dices férrico, se refiere al menor número de oxidación (III) de la nomenclatura IUPAC.


----------



## Ilialluna

¡Ah!, si te referías a la referencia que diste de la sal de Mohr, creo también que es redundante, o bien es ferroso, o bien es de hierro (II).
Un saludo.


----------



## marloncho

estremadoyro said:


> Hola,
> 
> Pueden ayudarme con esta traducción:
> 
> AMMONIUM-IRON (II) SULPHATE-6-HYDRATE
> 
> Muchas gracias,


----------



## marloncho

Hola.
Es la famosa Sal de Mohr, Sulfato de Amonio Ferroso Hexahidratado


----------

